# Identify this bee



## bhvdm (Jan 13, 2012)

I live in Oman in the Middle East, and I have some of these bees around my garden. Could someone please help identify this bee.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Female. Not one of mine.


----------



## bhvdm (Jan 13, 2012)

species?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh, right. Sorry, can't see it yet.


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

I cant see the photo yet but Apis florea would be a good guess for your area http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apis_florea


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

No, it's not Apis florea. It's not a bee that I recognize, but it does look similar to some species of carpenter bees that we have here in the USA.


----------



## bhvdm (Jan 13, 2012)

I also suspect either species of Bumblebee or Carpenter bee. There is normally 1 or 2 of them darting from flower to flower. However, never settling down; always flying. They are quit a bit bigger than a honeybee or the dwarf bees that we get here.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Not a bee, but a fly. Look at the antennae. It's a mimic. Don't know the species.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Wilma?


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

@ sqkcrk it's not a fly. I'm 100% sure its Hymenoptera if you look closely at the wings you will see it has four and not two as would be the case in Diptera also note the lack of halteres. The antennae are also hymenopteran. If you would like to learn more about insects and entomology http://bugguide.net/node/view/15740 is a great resource.


----------



## nunarr (Aug 7, 2010)

this looks a little like the wee miner bee we have over.


----------



## bhvdm (Jan 13, 2012)

Isn't this a type of bumblebee? I captured another shot this morning frmo different angle.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

This might help:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/moodler/2950812591/

or,
http://www.biodiversitycollectionsindex.org/collection/view/id/34317

http://andyinoman.wordpress.com/2009/11/29/the-natural-history-museum-muscat-oman/


----------



## bhvdm (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks a stack. I've been to the Natural History museum some years ago. I guess it is time for another trip to see if I can identify this bee on the insect chart. Unfortunately the photo from http://www.flickr.com/photos/moodler/2950812591/ is cut off to the lower right where I notice they start showing carpenter bees. Hope to find it there.


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't know what it is, but love the photos. Very cool looking bug, and great flight shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bhvdm (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks clgs
Not so easy to capture the flight shots because he doesnt stay still in 1 spot and never sits down on the flowers. At least he flies in somewhat of a pattern


----------

